# Anyone know birds?



## smokeybear (Feb 18, 2010)

I found a blue jay on M-22 yesterday. It looks like he's been hit by a car. Both of his wings are sore (I don't think they're broken) and he has about three feathers in his tail. Needless to say, he can't fly.
As per the advice of a wildlife rehabber the neighbor knows, we cleaned his wounds and put neosporin on them. We then put him in a large, ventilated box with a towel to stand on, gave him food (raspberries and acorns) and water in a heavy ceramic bowl. We let him try to fly this morning, of couse, he still can't.
He has plenty of personality and isn't in shock, but we don't really know how to care for him. I don't plan on leaving him to 'fend for himself', as he can't fly and definitely wouldn't last long. We're looking into finding a rehab that would take him.
Any tips on what to do in the time being?


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you have a picture of this bird? Its possible it could be a fledgling. Fledglings often leave the nest before they can fly well. Their parents continue to care for them and teach them to fly. If it is a fledgling, it is best to leave it where it was found and let the parents come back and take care of it. If it is actually an injured adult, it needs to be taken to a qualified, experienced wildlife rehabber as soon as possible. Until then, keep it quiet, provide it food and water, and try not to disturb it too much. Wild birds can stress fairly easily, and that stress can cause death.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, if he's an adult my grandmother owns a blue jay (she fell out of nest and was injured, she refuses to be released). She feeds hers scrambled eggs, cooked soft veggies, ham, chicken and all sorts of things as a main diet; needless to say Blue is over 10 years old so she must be doing something right. I'd recommend getting a perch or two for him, he may not be able to fly, but he should be able to hop around and get some exercise.


----------

